# Merlin V12



## matt-jaysey (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone build scale merlin engines? Ive already seen the castings you can get but what about a full complete engine? And what scale would be the best one? And how much are they/worth paying for?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2013)

Matt: these engines are labors of love. Occasionally an engine collection will come up for sale on e- bay. IIRC the last one I saw sell  went for around $12,000 USD.
The same thing with v-8s  most guys build them because they want to not to sell. 

Tin


----------



## lohring (Feb 10, 2013)

http://quarterscalemerlin.com/

Lohring Miller


----------



## LongRat (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a particularly nice example of one running:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xe1LL1IC7Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xe1LL1IC7Y[/ame]


----------



## matt-jaysey (Feb 10, 2013)

So a 1/4 scale merlin for £6850 isn't bad then? The only thing is its 24 valve and runs on methanol/glow plug, but I think that's for reliability.

And whats IIRC?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 10, 2013)

matt-jaysey said:


> So a 1/4 scale merlin for £6850 isn't bad then? The only thing is its 24 valve and runs on methanol/glow plug, but I think that's for reliability.
> 
> And whats IIRC?



IIRC = If I Remember Correctly


----------

